# limb walking: a few questions



## markct (Jul 10, 2009)

in the tree climbers companion they show when limb walking ya can use the tail end of the line as a second tie in so you can sorta hover over a spot between the two tie ins. a great plan indeed but they dont show the exact particulars of tying in, i assume that you just leave your first prussik loop in place and then loops the tail of the rope out around your second anchor and back to a second prussic loop on your saddle? i have done the same thing basicly but with two seperate ropes so wasnt sure how exactly its done with the one rope


----------



## arborist (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah,depending on the tree really will determine if its worth it.
yes.keep your first tie in set.simply bring up the other end,and use it the same way you would as if its just another rope.
all you need to do is tie a bowline to your D's leaving a tail for a blakes.(once around second tie end of course.keep this tie in around main trunk as well! even if your limb walking with two tie ins,you still dont want a line to slip out!)
your doing it best by using separate ropes.
it just saves time if you have just one or two limbs to go after you know,rather than stopping to call up another rope,you just use the other end around another tie end this is all.
you have a loop then of course and generally cannot come down out of the tree all the way.so must untie the second when your done.
this is the most basic approach of using the other end.
good luck.(keep your two rope method most often.its best)


----------



## Bermie (Jul 11, 2009)

Bring up a second split tail, keep it on your belt with another krab...there if you need it to use the other end of your rope.

I prefer to use a long lanyard, mine is 20'...I can switch it to my bridge (it usually stays on the side D's) if I want a super stable set up. Its long enough to be of great use returning from a long branch walk, and saves pulling up all that rope to get to the other end of the climb line.


----------



## tree md (Jul 12, 2009)

+1 on the long lanyard. It's quicker.


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 12, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Bring up a second split tail, keep it on your belt with another krab...there if you need it to use the other end of your rope.
> 
> I prefer to use a long lanyard, mine is 20'...I can switch it to my bridge (it usually stays on the side D's) if I want a super stable set up. Its long enough to be of great use returning from a long branch walk, and saves pulling up all that rope to get to the other end of the climb line.



:agree2:

Plus I have a 60' section of rope available if the lanyard just won't reach.


----------



## markct (Jul 12, 2009)

ok i guess the way i been doing with the second short rope is best, just was curious if there was an advantage to this method. i have a 35ft length that works well as a second line/long lanyard to move around the tree. another thing i have done a few times when going out a limb with the main line off the tree higher up was to have my regular lanyard double wrapped around the limb as i scoot out along it, my theory was that if i slipped off the limb the lanyard would grab the branch and i keep me from going on that long tarzan swing back into the trunk, is this an ok way to do it or is there a better or easier method? just thought i would ask


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 12, 2009)

markct said:


> ok i guess the way i been doing with the second short rope is best, just was curious if there was an advantage to this method. i have a 35ft length that works well as a second line/long lanyard to move around the tree. another thing i have done a few times when going out a limb with the main line off the tree higher up was to have my regular lanyard double wrapped around the limb as i scoot out along it, my theory was that if i slipped off the limb the lanyard would grab the branch and i keep me from going on that long tarzan swing back into the trunk, is this an ok way to do it or is there a better or easier method? just thought i would ask



That's what I do as well. I don't often use the lanyard on the limb till I'm at the tip and getting set to work. That way if I slip I don't go far. As far as getting out to that point I usually just run like hell, try to maintain balance as best I can and keep working my friction hitch. Yeah, I slip and scramble for something to grasp from time to time but I'm getting much better. It's a lot easier ( for me ) without spikes on.


----------



## markct (Jul 12, 2009)

yea i havent the skill balance or balls for the scramble and hope to grap something method yet! so the lanyard gives me some good peace of mind that i wont go far if i goof!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 12, 2009)

markct said:


> yea i havent the skill balance or balls for the scramble and hope to grap something method yet! so the lanyard gives me some good peace of mind that i wont go far if i goof!



Me neither, really. I figure I won't learn without a little practice and a lot of bruises.


----------



## markct (Jul 12, 2009)

yea as much as i hate to admit it alot of my limb walking is more like sitting on the branch and scooting sideways but it works altho a bit slow im not doing this proffesionaly so no big deal


----------



## frashdog (Jul 12, 2009)

I just use the other end of the line most of the time I only need the extra line for a momant or two so I free hand it with no connection to me sometimes I will tie in w/extra prusik or figure 8 I use for raps. I climb with a schwabisch and pully minder. When I attach second (other end) line I don't use a pully minder.


----------



## Bermie (Jul 12, 2009)

markct said:


> ok i guess the way i been doing with the second short rope is best, just was curious if there was an advantage to this method. i have a 35ft length that works well as a second line/long lanyard to move around the tree. another thing i have done a few times when going out a limb with the main line off the tree higher up was to have my regular lanyard double wrapped around the limb as i scoot out along it, my theory was that if i slipped off the limb the lanyard would grab the branch and i keep me from going on that long tarzan swing back into the trunk, is this an ok way to do it or is there a better or easier method? just thought i would ask



That sounds like a good thing when you don't have any or many small branches to grab or stick your foot behind on your way out to the end, I see no reason to risk the tarzan swing...sometimes I will throw my long lanyard ahead on the branch, especially those ones that head UP not out...and use it to pull myself along, easy if there is a small branch to hook it around.
Sometimes the scoot and shuffle is the way...better safe than sorry, the run and swing and adjust your hitch at the same time comes later...

As for the long lanyard...that's all I have in addition to my main line, shorter isn't versatile enough, and longer would get in the way, it can be a bit pesky minding the excess of the 20' on a small tree, but not to the point I feel its not worth it!

BTW, do you carry at least a few loop runners (slings) with you too? They are indespensable for creating a foothold (or handhold) where none exists, or to get a real good stable position for a tricky cut, also you can use one with a crab for a false crotch or redirect. I used two the other day to go 20' up a vertical limb that had no side branches, main line was in another TIP, lanyard in front around the vertical 'limb walk', loop runners alternating as foot holds.


----------



## markct (Jul 12, 2009)

oh yea i probably use more loop runners than most since im a little green and dont wanna take a swing unexpectedly i tend to tie in and redirect with them alot more than most in sure. they sure are handy tools,i once climbed a 30 ft square lightpole to change the bulb with two prussic knots tied around the pole with loop runners, on to my harness one to my foot, worked great


----------



## treemandan (Jul 13, 2009)

Using the other end of the rope is normal( I do) but probably not the greatest idea. If you get hurt its best to have a quick way down.


----------



## tree md (Jul 13, 2009)

Some limbs are just made for walking on. If it's a nice big limb, parallel to the ground I will just brace my rope against my shoulder and walk out on it. If there is not a limb above me or beside me that is close enough to get my lanyard on I'll usually set a redirect with a loopie and biner on a limb above and drop down to where I need to. Using your tail or another line to double crotch only makes sense if you have to get way out on a limb with no secondary TIP convenient and you need to be good and stabilized to make a cut.


----------



## markct (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the link, that has always been a fear of mine, but what can ya do to prevent it? i mean a swing back into the trunk can be fatal too in the right conditions, and there isnt always a good branch above. seems some kinda heavy duty break away would maybe help in this case? but i have never seen any such thing available


----------



## markct (Jul 24, 2009)

so i have searched a good bit online for a breakaway lanyard to protect you in a situation like this and i dont see anything available? just chainsaw lanyards, yates has screamers which are the basic idea but dont seperate as a breakaway would, maybe something like one of them but with the end cut so once they pulled they would seperate?


----------



## markct (Jul 25, 2009)

yea true, there are some risks ya gota take, and the more i think about it, if you tie in with a breakaway lanyard for positioning then you have the problem of it not being a second tie in point which ya need while running a saw. altho it seems that a lanyard thats sufficient to hold your weight safely could still be made to break before your doubled climbing line above you did? maybe in the future we will see something available, i almost picture something like a break away link you could put on the d ring where your lanyard attaches, giving you the option of clipping right to the d for sure tie off, or to the break away link when the situation was appropriote like a uncertain branch. i think for now i will just stay off any branch that doesnt have leave or looks questionable. luckly the two longest limbs i have to go out to cut back on my buddys tree are both pretty good size, about 14 to 16 inch where they come off the tree, i just worry a bit cause they go out maybe 20ft but i think they should support me, and the only parts that need to be lowered by rope is basicly just the stuff thats brush at the end, under 2 inch dia, the rest can just be cut and dropped. it is interesting tho that the article you posted the link to realy didnt mention any workable solutions to prevent it, just kinda gave general statements about lanyards and such that realy didnt have an effect on the accident in my opinion


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 27, 2009)

*limb walking*


----------



## markct (Jul 27, 2009)

neat pics bob, its hard to tell in the pic but it appears you have a lanyard looped around the branch as you move outward it just drags along? do ya double wrap it so it cant slide if pulled on of is it just looped?


----------



## Raymond Eade (Jun 27, 2017)

I have been playing with my Captains Hook, throw it out and hook it on the tip and off set myself from my tie in point and pull myself along towards the hook with a micro and VT.


----------



## benjo75 (Jun 28, 2017)

How do you kike the Hook? I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 28, 2017)

I used to fool with all that stuff but I sprouted wings in 96 no need for it now


----------



## benjo75 (Jun 28, 2017)

I had a 6 ft pine yesterday that was damaged from the storm Friday night. Had to go all over it removing hangers. Some if them were 14 inches dia. I was pulling myself all over it. A hook would have been nice. I used an extra 20 ft lanyard with Hitchclimber setup. Worked pretty good. The bad thing about using the tail of your climbline is you create a loop of rope that is attached to you. I didn't want a 500 lb limb snagging it on the way down.

I use to practice limb walking on a small log on the ground. A short piece of railroad iron works good too. I would place it under a limb about 20 ft up. And maybe off to the side a few feet. Cinch up my rope just like I'm in a tree and walk all over that log. It's pretty easy. It's the same thing 70 ft up. That's when you realize most of it is in your mind. Rope walking on a very low and horizontal limb with the climb line as high as possible was the best practice for me. You quickly learn the importance of keeping 90% of your weight in the climb line. I used to try to balance on the limb with hardly no weight in the rope. That doesn't work very well. Stay low and lean opposite of the angle of the climb line. Even bordering on being almost horizontal yourself sometimes. With most if your weight in the saddle, it doesn't take much effort to pull yourself along the limb with your hands. I'm no expert at all but that's what I learned early on. But a set of wings like Ropensaddle has would be nice too.


----------



## Raymond Eade (Jun 28, 2017)

benjo75 said:


> How do you kike the Hook? I've been thinking about getting one.


It works like in all the videos, I got the kit with the tool bag and rope and it is long enough to get where I need to

Raymond Ease
Tennessee Landscaping and Arboriculture


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Jul 2, 2017)

I like throwing my tail over the brush at the end of the limb I'm going out on and having a ground guy hold it. It is usually the quickest and simplest solution to prevent the big swing, but not nessisarily the safest.


----------

